# prices at new directions, do they have good quality?



## honor435 (Jul 5, 2009)

I just ordered soap boxes at this company and recieved a free catalog, very suprised at the eo prices, has anyone shopped here are they good?


----------



## carebear (Jul 5, 2009)

I get my EOs there.  Good quality in my experience, but I"m not an EO expert.  I do not like their FOs though.

They carry Stephenson's MP soap which is one of the top quality bases.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 5, 2009)

have you tried their lemograss, how much do you use per lb?
 Im very happy with peaks fos, thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## carebear (Jul 5, 2009)

I use their lemongrass EO at 1oz ppo.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 6, 2009)

my eos come in ml. , how many mls in a ounce?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Approx 28 mls in an oz.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 7, 2009)

so, i use 2 bottles of eo per batch, that would be really strong, last lemongrass i used 1/2 a 15ml bottle and it was good.


----------



## AshleyR (Jul 14, 2009)

I use some of their EO's and am very impressed. Lavender 40/42 is good and so is the Lemon 5 Fold.

Like a PP said, their FO's are kinda iffy. I have come across a LOT I don't like and only a few I do. I've ordered about 30 of their FO's now and have only liked maybe 5?


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 14, 2009)

There's 29.54 ml in an oz.  I use a graduated cylinder and measure my eo's and fo's by mls.  I work with chemicals so it seems like a natural way.  Also, it's pretty easy because if you are using eo's at .5 oz. ppo, you will get close enough for government work by using 1 ml. per oz. oil.  So, 100 oz. oil = 100 ml. eo.  easy squeezy.


----------

